
The History of Rogue: Have at You, You Deadly Zs (2009) - beefhash
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/4013/the_history_of_rogue_have__you_.php
======
PhantomGremlin
No discussion of rogue would be complete without mentioning Rog-O-Matic. It
was a bot that easily outplayed most humans.

You could watch the bot play in real time. It would give you status as to what
it was doing. E.g. when it was wounded and in danger of dying, it would flash
"Run Away!" to tell you what its current strategy was.

It was easy to connect Rogue-O-Matic to rogue; simply a matter of stdin and
stdout. That was the simplicity of Unix.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rog-O-Matic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rog-
O-Matic)

